# Wildlife Procs.



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if I can get on a mailing list for these?
I would pay for a subsciption if I needed to.


----------



## Desperado (Sep 27, 2007)

You can get them just about everywhere, and they're free. Anywhere that sells licenses has them. Sportsman's Warehouse, Walmart, Cabelas, Big 5, Sports Authority all have tons of them.


----------



## Westernhunter (Sep 16, 2007)

I know you can get them for free at any wally world.
I would like to have them ALL mailed to me as they come out, so that I dont miss any.
Try finding the bear, or furbearers proc. at Smiths.
I would gladly pay for this service.


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

hmmm, Just how much would you be willing to pay for this service?? Any others that would be willing to pay? :lol:


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Why would you pay for something that you don't need? There is a link on this site to the UDWR proclamations. I sometimes like to have a hard copy in my hands, but with the amount of paper wasted, we should all be willing to use the on line versions. They are often available on line before they are available in print. Besides, you're right here looking at the computer, you don't even have to get up to go find where you left it. There are some permits that *must* be applied for on line. Imagine how much money would be saved if they didn't have to print any more proclamations.

Fishrmn


----------

